# A cool tip for your old car air fresheners...



## Car Air Freshener Shop (May 15, 2009)

Hey guys,

Just been writing up a blog post on our website (as you do on a Sunday evening) so I thought I'd share it with you guys!

A pretty cool use for your old car air fresheners. California Scents, Magic Tree etc.

*P.S.* It involves a vacuum cleaner and potentially a good old hobnob...

Rather than copy and paste it I thought it better to give you guys the link.

You can read the blog post here.

Hope you find it useful.

Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

So simple, great idea! I got a few used Cali Scents silling in my garage that I'm going to try that with! :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

ive done that before and thought i was weird. i tried it because they used to sell these lavender pads at work for £5 or something and i thought id beat that with my old air freshner. Id also advise taking the string bit off though.


----------



## Car Air Freshener Shop (May 15, 2009)

Far from weird Mehan! If that's the case then I guess we're both weird... lol.

Good point too in regards to the string/elastic.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Huh well so simple and obvious now you say. Great tip 
thanks

I wonder how long the sent will go on working inside the vacuum cleaner?

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

I just stick mine in the airing cupboard...:thumb:


----------



## Car Air Freshener Shop (May 15, 2009)

rayner said:


> Huh well so simple and obvious now you say. Great tip
> thanks
> 
> I wonder how long the sent will go on working inside the vacuum cleaner?
> ...


Guess it depends on how often you vacuum(A few packs of hobnobs could turn that job in to a daily task for a while!)

Guess it would also depend on what air freshener you're using. Then there's how many and how old the air freshener actually is


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

a trick with the ones that have a bottle and clip to your air vent is instead of buying a refill, fill it your self with such things as aftershave or any liquid airfreshner. works out a lot cheaper :thumb:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

That's not a bad idea. Mines nearing the end of its life so its next new home is giving to be the dyson.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

i found about 5-10ml of warm/hot water per block can bring back the smell for a bit as well.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Car Air Freshener Shop said:


> Guess it depends on how often you vacuum(A few packs of hobnobs could turn that job in to a daily task for a while!)
> 
> Guess it would also depend on what air freshener you're using. Then there's how many and how old the air freshener actually is


Yeah I realise that, stupid question really. The sort of thing I should of said in my head


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't think my auto finesse sweet shop with fit in the vac?


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Auto finesse one should be in the vac as it only lasted about a week.


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

Got a load of cherry California Scents lying in a box! Jeez my house will be cherry smelling tonight when I tackle the stairs!


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> a trick with the ones that have a bottle and clip to your air vent is instead of buying a refill, fill it your self with such things as aftershave or any liquid airfreshner. works out a lot cheaper :thumb:


I wouldn't refill with aftershave at whatever the prices work out to be per 100ml, could work out very expensive.

Does this only work with bagless vacs or could you put the air fresheners into a bag?


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

kev999 said:


> Auto finesse one should be in the vac as it only lasted about a week.


:lol:

Which one you have?


----------



## Car Air Freshener Shop (May 15, 2009)

johnnyguitar said:


> Does this only work with bagless vacs or could you put the air fresheners into a bag?


Can't see why it wouldn't work with bagged vacuum cleaners? Just make sure the air freshener you're using isn't going to dampen the bag! :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I've got an old bagged Goblin thingy. I valeted an Octavia VRs about 4 years ago. I didn't want to take the ash tray out ( flimsy build quality and all that ) which was full of **** and ash. So like a womble I sucked it all up with the vacuum. The bugger still stinks now, about 3 bag changes later!
Might try sticking an old magic tree in it when I finish with the next one.


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Would be a great thing to try if the wife would ever empty the hover


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

So what we need is a pack of Hobnobs, could this be the standard version ones or the ones with a Chocolate topping, and a bag less Hoover which will cost me in the region of £200 as mine has got a bag, so you are saying place the Hobnob in the bagless hoover along with the old air freshener; surely this make my airfreshner ChocolatteBickkie oozzing - smelling good, Nice one I will try this.


----------



## David Herron (Jan 29, 2012)

kev999 said:


> Auto finesse one should be in the vac as it only lasted about a week.


I've had an AF Sweet Shop air freshner in my car from before Christmas and there's still life in it! Lasting longer than any Magic Tree i've tried in the past.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I pour parma violet scent or vanilla into my hoover filters ..

Nice tip :thumb:..


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

California Scents In our Dyson filter works a treat. Cut one block into 3 & it fitted fine back in the holder. Wife thought is was a great idea & wanted me to say thanks on here for a top tip. :detailer:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> a trick with the ones that have a bottle and clip to your air vent is instead of buying a refill, fill it your self with such things as aftershave or any liquid airfreshner. works out a lot cheaper :thumb:


I do that with essential oils that you put on pot pourri to liven them up. Only prob is the "wick" thing seems to dry out eventually.


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

not done this with my california scent tin , what i did was started refilling it with those liquid air fresheners you can spray in the cars and then the smell lasts about 24 hours , makes the smell last about week doing this way and when its about £7 for 5 liters thats a lot of refills lol


----------

